# molly fry question



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

I have 28 molly fry and they are about a month and a half old(about the size of a small neon tetra) and they stay on a 35 gallon tank. On a separate fish bowl I have a comet goldfish that's about 3 inches. Is it a bad idea to move the goldfish into the tank where all the mollies are?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes because they have different water requirements. Get the gold fish a 30 gal or put into a pond.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes. Molly's prefer warmer temperature if I'm not mistaken, while goldfish are very much a coldwater fish. Besides, mixing tropical fish with goldfish is never a good idea, as goldfish are VERY dirty.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gold fish will eat your fry not a good idea..


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

My goldfish are in a heated tank, so temperature doesn't matter. But yes, they will try to eat the fry.


----------

